
Why Heather Matters - taylorbuley
http://uncrunched.com/2011/12/16/why-heather-matters/
======
AznHisoka
$10 million in revenue per year.. does anyone know if all that is from just
the advertisements in the blog, or does Disrupt and other things bring in
revenue?

~~~
nikcub
that is including the conference business

